# Eleaf GS16 Coils



## Ollie (29/1/15)

Hey all

A friend of mine was given a GS16 as a starter tank to get her off the stinkies. It came with 1 new coil that she has been using, but, as coils do, it has died, and the taste is horrible!

Does anyone stock the coils for these tanks?

I have seen that @Oupa has GS Air coils, but i dont think these will fit.

Any suggestions otherwise?


----------



## Oupa (30/1/15)

No idea... it seems like a different coil to the GS Air yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (30/1/15)

Oupa said:


> No idea... it seems like a different coil to the GS Air yes.



Its got a small chimney on it, and it looks nothing like the GS Air coil! 

Looks like this one Below:




Just been browsing your webside @Oupa is this V-Pipe Coil not the same thing?

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/vpipe2-coil/


----------



## Oupa (30/1/15)

Does look very similar! Obviously made by 2 different companies, but I won't be surprised if it works...


----------



## MikeDBN (28/4/15)

Hey Oupa, did you ever confirm the above would work with a GS16S looking to make an order thanks?


----------



## Oupa (29/4/15)

They will work yes.


----------

